# Verizon DSL Connection Problems - Cannot access the internet



## NorthCountryNut (Oct 6, 2005)

I am running Win 98 SE on a Dell Dimension. Internet connection is through Verizon DSL using a Westell 2200 DSL Modem.

I have had Verizon DSL for over 1 year. I recently moved, but the DSL was running fine at the new place, after the usual hookup delays.

About a week ago, I began to have problems surfing the web. Upon opening IE, it would attempt to go to the default page (Google), but would come up with the standard IE error screen. On the (extremely) off chance that Google was out, I tried several other sites, but got the same response. No hardware or software changes were made which could have precipitated this.

I gave it 24 hours, in case there was a Verizon Server problem, but still had the same problems - cannot access any websites.

I tried shutting off and on the modem - no change.

I disconnected and re-connected all wires to the modem - no change.

I have tried connecting a "known-good" telephone line to the modem - no change.

I shutdown and unplugged the computer. After restart, no change.

I called Verizon, and they verified that the connection was still active. I have also verified that there were no billing issues.

The modem is connected to the computer via USB cable. There are four lights on the front of it. The "Power" light is steady green. The "DSL" light is steady green. The "Ethernet" is off (not used). The "USB" light generally is steady green, except when I try to load a website, at which point, it begins to blink, which I take to mean that it is sending or receiving information (This was typical behavior when I did not have connection problems). I do not understand why it appears to be sending and receiving, yet it cannot find and load the webpages.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as I have run out of ideas.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try another computer on the connection, and I'd also suggest you switch to Ethernet when you do sort out this issue.


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

have you tried creating a dialer..?

PPPoE or DHCP..?


----------



## bangers (Oct 8, 2005)

*eh*

if you're dhcp, it might be a mac mismatch.
easiest way to fix that is to unplug everything and let it sit for two hours.
the verizon server will reset every two hours.
plug everything back in and you should be good to go.

if you're pppoe, you might need to reconfigure the modem(192.168.1.1) with your account info


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never had to unplug a DSL modem for more than 30 seconds to change the attached device. I can't imagine having to disconnect for two hours, and I've never heard that advice before...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Check this previous link for info about the Westell Browser:

TSF Link 

Start, Run, type "command", hit enter, type "ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt", hit enter. Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\ipconfig.txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

Check the ip address in your modem. If it start with a 10 or if there isn't one, you won't be able to route. This is a problem with the password or username. May be changed after your move. Call Verizon tech support. They can help you with this it is a common problem with PPPoE connections. If you are DHCP, then it could be a mac mismatch but not likely unless you have changed modems sind the 2200 is the connecting device here.


----------

